# naso tang no longer eating



## im_a_clownfish

HI All!

I have a small naso tang that has been in my 65 gal aquarium for about 4 weeks. He was always a picky eater, only eating mysis shrimp and special sea veggies, but now it looks like he has almost completely stopped eating.

He's not really hiding much, no clamped fins, no labored breathing, and nothing to indicate ick or marine velvet. The other fish aren't chasing him either, like what happens in my FW tank when a fish gets sick. He does have some small pale white discoloration patches on his skin, but I think that is just how he looks. I think it is too faint to be velvet. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it gets bigger - but this has been going on for about a week now - marine velvet kills in a few days doesn't it?

Any ideas what might be wrong? He was always a picky eater but now doesnt seem interested in anything really. He seems to be swimming a bit slower than usual (I think) but is still fairly active swimming around with his buddy my foxface.

Help! I love him and he is my favorite fish!

Not sure if he is sick or stressed or what. I introduced the fire shrimp about a week ago and they scared the crap out of him for a while, but he seems to be okay now. No more hiding and blotchy colors. Is he still bothered by the new introduction or could something really be wrong?

specs:
nitrates, nitrites, and ammonia - zero
temp: ~80 degrees
salt: 1.02
ultraviolet sterilizer
fluval 304 canister filter
6 fish 
2 cleaner shrimp
2 fire shrimp
40 snails/hermits
70 lbs of liverock
tank up for abou 2 months - fully cycled


----------



## flamingo

I really don't know the exact answer but to me it sounds like there are too many fsh in the tank....

TOS should give you a good answer because he's good with this kind of stuff.


----------



## Fishfirst

whats the turn-over rate... tangs, especially large ones, need a lot of oxygen in their water, I would turn down the heat a bit too, 76-78 (will help with oxygen). A white patch can mean a bacterial infection... I would suggest watching it for a few days... if it doesn't get better, I'd quarentine. Also a good piece of seaweed soaked in garlic might help him get eating... or some brine shrimp. 

I'd also like to make a quick comment about tangs and tank size. Granted, if it is a young tang (smaller 1-2") its not going to need a giant 6' tank for it to swim in, that being said that doesn't mean the little guy isn't going to grow and need that bigger tank. Nasos can get 18 inches and probably shouldn't be in anything less than a 250 gal (at a minimum).


----------



## redpaulhus

Wow thats alot of fish for a 2 month old 65g tank - especially considering the adult size and overall sensitivity of nasos and rabbitfish... Is this a standard 65g (ie 36" x 18" ) or a custom shape ?

How often are you performing water changes ?
I would try a few water changes - maybe 25% every other day - and see if he perks up.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Young Nasos are supposed to have white spots on their sides. 

I can't really add much to what's already said. Drop the temp a few degrees, do a water change, inspect the filters for any trapped goo, watch the other fish very closely to see how they are and how they interact with the Naso. A rabbitfish and a tang being buddies strikes me as very odd. Are you sure it's not a case of bullying instead of just hanging out together? What are the other fish?

Your fish may have intestinal parasites which are costing it it's appetite. You might try some pepso food if you canget it to eat anything. Some prazi-pro should work if it won't eat, but you'll need a separate hospital tank.

A freshwater dip is a good appetite stimulant as well. Come to think of it, there are some productsyou can buy & use for appetite stimulation. I've never tried them, but maybe they work.

Finally, of course, try some different foods, like spinach or something.


----------



## im_a_clownfish

Ya, when I move out in a few years I am going to get a huge tank, and if he gets too big before that I will return him to the store or sell him to someone with a big tank. I'm pretty sure my naso and the rabbit fish are friends. They take turns following each other around (not chasing) and their nests are in the same rock crevice. (they sleep together).

I'll try a freshwater dip and some meds - I usually use copper for my freshwater parasites - will that work well for saltwater fish? I'm assuming its parasites too, as there is nothing physically wrong with him to indicate any external parasites, or any bacterial problems (split fins, red streaks, etc).
Hes becoming quicky thinner and thinner so I need to act fast. ugh!

BTW. what is pepso food?


----------



## Fishfirst

its food that kills internal parasites, (likely the cause of your thining fish)


----------



## im_a_clownfish

Thanks! BTW, will a freshwater dip kill internal parasites or only external? And is it pure freshwater, or just very low saltwater content? And no more than 5 mins in the dip right?


----------



## Fishfirst

only external parasites die from a freshwater dip... you need internal medications (ones that are ingested by the fish) for internal parasites.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Except for things like Prazi-pro, which can just be in the water.
Do not use copper in your main tank, as it will wipe out your inverts & rock. It's also useless against internal worms & flagellates.

Saltless Freshwater for the dip, but:
A- make sure the pH is similar to the tank's pH ~ 8.3
B- Make sure it's aerated for at least several hours beforehand.

Watch fish closely during dipping. If a dipped fish "passes out," rolls over or turns upside-down, rescue it immediately. Give it a little swishing when removing to help flush out the gills.
5 minutes is actually much longer than needed. 2 minutes is plenty.


----------



## im_a_clownfish

Thanks guys! They didnt have any prazi-pro at the store, but I did get the pepso food. My naso wont eat the food (but am feeding it to his tankmates as a preventative measure). The lfs (very reputable and knowledgeable) recommended Metronidazole to kill the internal parasites. Any feedback on this medication as to its effectiveness on internal parasites? And how long with this medication before the fish will start eating again?

Strange that this happened as I have an 18 watt UV sterilizer on the filter lines in my tank....


----------



## redpaulhus

Hows it doing ?


----------

